# Dream workshop from a dust collection perspective...



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The title of the thread actually sums it up pretty well... I was just wondering, what would your dream shop dust collection / air cleaning setup be like? Would you completely scrap your existing system if you have one, or are there things you would carry over? Do you already have your dream dust collection rig? Tell us about it!

For me, while I am relatively happy with my setup, and can't justify upgrading, IF I did something like hit the lotto or something like that, I would...

*KEEPERS... *

Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter With Remote.
Penn State Industries AC1000-PF2 washable primary filter.
Lee Valley Self Cleaning 4" aluminum blast gates.
Ridgid 12 gallon vac / HEPA filter.
20 gallon steel trash can based shop vac Thien separator.

*NEW SETUP*

Grizzly G0441 3HP Cyclone to replace the HF DC and Thien barrel separator. The HF / Wynn / Thien rig does a good job, but I feel that it can do better, and floor space usage wise, I can get a full out cyclone for less floor space than this rig, so why not? If it's not too much more $$, I might give a ClearVue some serious consideration as well
If I add a 220V cyclone, I will need the power to handle it, so this is where the subpanel addition comes into play. This is in the plan, and I am planning on having a couple of 220V circuits in spare for this expansion...
220V DC remote. I am thinking about the PSI Long Ranger, but I want an RF remote and I think the Long Ranger is IR...
6" Spiral Duct & fittings back to 4" branches top and bottom to replace the 5" snap loc, and 4" PVC.
Modified dust hood for Ridgid sander, connect a 4" split to 2.5" bottom, and some means to catch the dust via a 2.5" hose above the table... 
Continued 4" branch to upper end of band saw, so I am not splitting a 4" to 4" and 2.5" from the bottom. I need better collection above the table... 
Proper miter saw station with a good hood. Still working with prototype hoods, and failing badly. My cardboard got wet before it got home...
Figure out some sort of dust collection for the drill press / table. I have seen plans in Shop Notes for a good articulating dust port for the DP, but I want a 4" port, not a 2.5"
Figure out some sort of dust collection for the router when freehand. I understand that PC 690 accessories fit, I might look that way...
Add 2 extra 4" drops for future expansion for when / if I can afford to add one of those 12" combination jointer / planer machines and dump off my bench top models, and for the in progress build of the wide drum sander. (I have the drum built, but am going back to the drawing board. I am trying to figure out how to make this a cantilevered frame sander and get decent durability out of it, my brain says get my welding buddies to make the frame... 
Build myself a good downdraft box for things like sanding, routing etc... that can't be collected otherwise...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds well thought out, but*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z

I just received this today $591.00 to my door. Specs are pretty good. 2350 CFM air flow. But as always, I question a cyclone vs a cartridge type filter with a drum/bag underneath. I just got through milling more red oak in the last 2 or 3 days than I ever have in my life filling 
3- 30gal fiber drums 3/4 full. I use the Thien baffle in the metal housing over the drum. There was substantially less dust build up on the filter walls.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441
My problem with the cyclones is their CFM is less, 1654 CFM, ($1489.00) and the small drum under is very small. I would be emptying the small drum very frequently. So, I opted for the dual filter 3 HP above. If I can "adapt" the 30 gal fiber drums to this one as I did to me other 1 1/2HP 1100 Jets I will. The drums are easier to carry to the compost pile and can be quickly substituted while work is in progress. I frankly don't see the advantage of the cyclones. Just sayin'  bill


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z
> 
> I just received this today $591.00 to my door. Specs are pretty good. 2350 CFM air flow. But as always, I question a cyclone vs a cartridge type filter with a drum/bag underneath. I just got through milling more red oak in the last 23 days than I ever have in my life filling 3 30gal fiber drums 3/4 full. I use the Thien baffle in the metal housing over the drum. There was substantially less dust build up on the filter walls.
> 
> ...


Are Thien baffles planned for both sides?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



xphnmn said:


> Are Thien baffles planned for both sides?


Absolutely. Based on the Jet's performance, it's the way to go.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/jet-hf-dust-collector-thien-mods-25178/

BTW My response to this thread was not to hijack it but to point of the possibility of using a less expensive DC with similar results to a cyclone.
*Cleaning a cartridge filter is one one my least favorite woodworking tasks.*
Sometimes I run the 2nd Jet DC, a shop vac, use a dust mask, Jet overhead air filtration and carrying the unit outside to shake, rattle and roll the loose dust out...PITA bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty much there.But not how most view the subject.

For me it was having the ability,know how and equip to make it for ourselves.And its been way more gratifying than could've been imagined.There are some wonderful old sheet metal how to books from the 20's that are chock full of formula's and techniques.This from a by-gone age when handwork was the norm.

I got so bitten by this time period that over the next few years am re-creating a sheet metal shop from around 1900-1920 or so.Am incorporating some of these ideas into our wood/cabmet shop works.Am utilizing 16oz Copper in architectural ways(gorgeous moulding profiles)that hasn't been seen before.Doing a fr door surround now with some cool sheet metal moulds.

And more.......all because I was too cheap to buy metal DC fittings.BW


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I honestly hadn't considered a dual bagger. I am happy with my HF DC / Wynn / Thien combo, but would like more air flow if for no other reason than to know I am doing better at picking up at the tail end of the circuit where the drill press and miter saw are... For now, when I use either of those tools, I literally open the shop door, and use a box fan to blow the dust outdoors because I haven't figured out hoods for either of them yet. NOT what I would call a good solution...


----------

